# View sonic monitor



## thanseer (Dec 14, 2011)

my friend need's a monitor
is viewsonic is a good brand
??

need quick reply


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 14, 2011)

No, IMO don't go for it.. tell your requirements like size of screen and budget may be we can recommend you something


----------



## thanseer (Dec 14, 2011)

budget is 6k


----------



## pmk316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi,

I purchased a samsung LCD desktop monitor recently and its price was not higher than viewsonic.

Samsung is a very good brand of desktop monitor.
I had both CRT and LCD samsung monitor, no problems whatsoever.

Regards,
Murali


----------



## thanseer (Dec 14, 2011)

budget is 6000


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 14, 2011)

under 6K you can get samsung 20 inch LCd

Between 6-7K you can get samsung 20 inch led Monitor..better add some bucks and get this. 

Look for samsung LEd monitors


----------



## thanseer (Dec 14, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> under 6K you can get samsung 20 inch LCd
> 
> Between 6-7K you can get samsung 20 inch led Monitor..better add some bucks and get this.
> 
> Look for samsung LEd monitors




+1:

Thanks


----------

